# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  نصائح للتعامل مع المعاق حركيًا

## عفاف الهدى

*نصائح للتعامل مع المعاق حركيًا*





***1 -لا تقدم المساعدة للمعاق حركيًا إلا إذا طلب منك ذلك.*
*2 -نفذ* *التعليمات المعطاة من قبل المعاق وخاصة إذا تعاملت معه للمرة الأولى.*
*3 -عند* *الدخول لمكان ضيق لا تقدم المساعدة له لأن ذلك يسبب بعض الإصابات بالنسبة للكرسي المتحرك.*
*4 -* *لا تتعامل مع المعاق حركيًا بشكل مفاجئ. بل لا بد لأي خطوة تخطوها* *معه أن يكون مخططًا لها جيدًا.*
*5 -* *أثمن ما لدى المعاق حركيًا كرسيه أو الأجهزة* *المعينة فاحرص على هذه الأجهزة**.*
*6 - إ**ن تجمُّع الناس حول المعاق حركيا عند نزوله أو صعوده من السيارة كأنه كائن غريب* *يسبب له إحراجًا.*
*7 -* *لا بد من معرفة الناس لاحتياجات المعاق حركيًا وخاصة فى* *الأماكن العامة فدعوه يتصرف بحرية دون إحراج.*
*8 -* *لا بد من تعديل البيئة* *المحيطة بالمعاق حركيا وتسهيل الأماكن للتنقل بحرية مثل ماكينات الصرف* *الآلي.*
*9 -* *لا بد أن تكون فى مستوى الارتفاع الذي يناسبه.*
*10 -* *فى حالة**الصعود لمنحدر يجب الحذر من الانزلاق.*
*11 -* *فى حالة النزول من منحدر يجب أن* *يكون النزول من الخلف وببطء.*
*12 -* *لا تتحدث مع المعاق حركيًا وأنت* *خلفه.تحدث معه وجها لوجه*
*13 -* *إذا احتاج المعاق حركيا مساعدة عند ركوبه* *السيارة لا بد من وضع يد المرافق تحت إبطه مع حضنه وهو رافع يده ومن ثم رفعه* *للسيارة**.*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*تشكري على هذه النصائح الثمينة
بكل ود تقبلي مروري*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وتقبلي تشكراتي اخيه 
موفقة لكل خير :bigsmile:

----------


## @Abu Ali@

موفقه إلى كل خير خيتو 

في ميزان حسناتك 

خطوات بجب أن نلتفت لها ويجب على الجميع أن يقرائها 

 أثمن ما لدى المعاق حركيًا كرسيه أو الأجهزة المعينة فاحرص على هذه الأجهزة.



------

ننتظر جديدكـ أختي

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-17-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكر للتواجد هنا

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*نصااائح من ذهـب ...
تسلمي عفاااف .
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-19-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية

----------

